# KDS VI Introduction to Paint Correction Beginners Event – 2015



## saul

Does anyone know if this will be repeated this year? Missed out last year :wall:


----------



## Soul boy 68

I went to this event last year and it was very enjoyable, not heard anything so far for this year.


----------



## saul

Heard from a few people that it was a good day. Just hoping they will do one again this year.


----------



## Soul boy 68

saul said:


> Heard from a few people that it was a good day. Just hoping they will do one again this year.


It might be a good idea to make contact with then Saul and see what plans they have.


----------



## TonyH38

Yes well worth going to one very informative.


----------



## saul

I'll give them a call in the morning.


----------



## Sanke

I'd be interested, only 15mins from me too. 

Steve


----------



## slineclean

Could be interested


----------



## superd

It was a great day, very informative, kelly is a nice fella :thumb: :buffer:


----------



## camerashy

saul said:


> I'll give them a call in the morning.


Let us know how you go on, will you


----------



## saul

Okay have spoken to KDS today. They have advised that they don't have any group training days planned for the near future.

However if I/we can arrange for a group of between 10-20, they will look into arranging something.

If anyone is seriously interested let me know, I will also check with a moderator if this is okay to line up.


----------



## camerashy

Any ideas where the training would take place and estimated cost please


----------



## Soul boy 68

camerashy said:


> Any ideas where the training would take place and estimated cost please


Judging from your location it would involve you staying at a premier inn or travel lodge overnight. The location is in Kent.


----------



## saul

The location as Soul Boy mentioned is Kent. I will call again tomorrow and get some finer details and will advise accordingly.


----------



## camerashy

Soul boy 68 said:


> Judging from your location it would involve you staying at a premier inn or travel lodge overnight. The location is in Kent.


Thanks, mate, bit too far for me


----------



## Leebo310

I'd be interested mate (price/date dependent obviously)


----------



## saul

Okay after speaking to Jay @ KDS, and with moderator approval, the following has been advised.

We will need an approx group of 30.

Depending on how many people register interest/confirm the course as a guide cost between £70-£100 more the people less the cost, it will like last year also include lunch.

In regards to when, for the moment we have said a weekend in May which weekend again will need to be confirmed.

Once we have generated enough interest and numbers, I have been told that Kelly will then officially run a thread with our names for the course.

So to get the ball rolling......

1. Saul


----------



## Soul boy 68

saul said:


> Okay after speaking to Jay @ KDS, and with moderator approval, the following has been advised.
> 
> We will need an approx group of 30.
> 
> Depending on how many people register interest/confirm the course as a guide cost between £70-£100 more the people less the cost, it will like last year also include lunch.
> 
> In regards to when, for the moment we have said a weekend in May which weekend again will need to be confirmed.
> 
> Once we have generated enough interest and numbers, I have been told that Kelly will then officially run a thread with our names for the course.
> 
> So to get the ball rolling......
> 
> 1. Saul


You will enjoy the course Saul and the pizzas are yummy.


----------



## TonyH38

Agree with soul boy an enjoyable course and the pizzas.


----------



## saul

Soul boy 68 said:


> You will enjoy the course Saul and the pizzas are yummy.


Hopefully need more peeps tho..


----------



## SPARTAN

For those of you that have attended this event before,would it be possible to give me/others a bit of a heads up of what the course covers/includes etc.

Any information would be greatly appreciated. I am tempted but would obviously like a bit more info first.


----------



## saul

SPARTAN said:


> For those of you that have attended this event before,would it be possible to give me/others a bit of a heads up of what the course covers/includes etc.
> 
> Any information would be greatly appreciated. I am tempted but would obviously like a bit more info first.


Have a look at this thread


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Hi guys,

I have just been told about this thread (was not aware of it till then) ,
Jay spoke to me yesterday about some guy from DW wanting training and an over brief of the discussion about getting 20-30 people together.

Jay being relatively new to KDS (started 18 months ago when training stopped due to manic workloads), was not aware that a DW member (Simon town) had helped arrange all the other group training days in the past years.

Simon did such a great job of running these days in the past (great feedback from all the pupils) also I may add done of his own back FOC which shows how passionate he is for the detailing scene.

This time around (yes that's correct we will hold another soon) we will have a few extra things and areas of training.

I am certain that between me and Simon (just contacted simon to see if he wants to carry on where he left off) we got enough names in reserve to potentially fill the first batch up. I will put up a simultaneous message on our facebook (will be the fastest way of responding/booking) ,KDS website and thread in this section of DW, it will be a first come first served, and of course emailing back the people who enquired in the past.

If you put your names down on this thread now before new fresh thread goes up then this will count as a placement (unless the dates does not fit in your dairy)

I would suggest will the alterations to the training day that the costs are likely to be £79.95.

I will have to speak to simon and jay and see on what level the largest demand is for training as we have held entry level right up to advanced wet sanding and everything in between.

We may of gone silent on DW for last 1-2 years, this not through choice that i not posted for a long time we just been very busy growing in so many ways ,

I suggest the best way to come up to date with daily things going on at kds is our facebook page, (yes there are many members that dont like facebook i been told) but it really is the simplest form for us to post what we are doing, bascially it just works for us, this is where you will find the huge epic work that i used to post on here in the past.

https://www.facebook.com/KDSKeltec?pnref=lhc

Regards kelly


----------



## saul

Kelly @ KDS said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have just been told about this thread (was not aware of it till then) ,
> Jay spoke to me yesterday about some guy from DW wanting training and an over brief of the discussion about getting 20-30 people together.
> 
> Regards kelly


Hello Kelly,

That guy was me. I was a reserve on the last one and have put my name on this thread also.

There are a few on here looking for further details, so will let Simon take over from here.

Many Thanks

Saul.


----------



## SPARTAN

'If you put your names down on this thread now before new fresh thread goes up then this will count as a placement (unless the dates does not fit in your dairy)'


Yeah, I'm interested in this. Thanks.


----------



## saul

Kelly @ KDS said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> If you put your names down on this thread now before new fresh thread goes up then this will count as a placement (unless the dates does not fit in your dairy)
> 
> I would suggest will the alterations to the training day that the costs are likely to be £79.95.
> 
> Regards kelly


Okay, I will make this the official start to people who wish to join the list.

1. Saul.
2. Spartan.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## Wicksy999

*I am interested*

1. Saul.
2. Spartan.
3.Wicksy999
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.[/QUOTE]


----------



## markoneill

wicksy999 said:


> 1. Saul.
> 2. Spartan.
> 3.wicksy999
> 4. Markoneill
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 11.
> 12.
> 13.
> 14.
> 15.


[/quote]


----------



## superd

Superd +4


----------



## saul

superd said:


> Superd +4


Is this a total of 5 people? If yes can we get names and are they DW members?

1. Saul.
2. Spartan.
3.wicksy999
4. Markoneill
5. Superd
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Good luck Saul and hope you get the 15 required for the course and it's enjoyable too.


----------



## superd

Sorry mate total of 4 people, no the other 3 are not dw members but they came on the last kds course :thumb:


saul said:


> Is this a total of 5 people? If yes can we get names and are they DW members?
> 
> 1. Saul.
> 2. Spartan.
> 3.wicksy999
> 4. Markoneill
> 5. Superd
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 11.
> 12.
> 13.
> 14.
> 15.


----------



## JMLOVE

I'm interested in this

1. Saul.
2. Spartan.
3.wicksy999
4. Markoneill
5. Superd
6.jmlove
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## saul

Soul boy 68 said:


> Good luck Saul and hope you get the 15 required for the course and it's enjoyable too.


Thanks mate,

Should fill up pretty soon, and then KDS can take over.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Update spoke to simon, 

Due to family and work loads (nothing serious he is just a busy boy) he wont be able to help out this year so it will be run and organised by myself and my staff. 

We will need more than 15 pupils BTW, not sure where that figure came from TBH.

All other training days where 30 pupils, the exception was the wet sanding day which was for 15 pupil only as its a more intensive course which needs a higher teacher to pupil ratio. 

Of course this was more expensive.
If we end up with less pupils then the costs will be slightly higher, i am sure we will fill the 30 spaces as every other course has overbooked. 

The cost for paying for 5 teachers plus myself, food (good example this costs around £350), repainting 6-7 training bonnets, time and materials etc, setting up on saturday (this disurpts the work flow/loads alot ) then monday morning clean up, the useage of pads and compounds on the training day. Plus the staff NOT having a day off means the following week the pace is slightly slowler. 
Then of course taking payments from 30 plus people in differing formats over many weeks/ months logging it, working out who wants what food and pre-ordering it, and lastly constantly updating the thread/s it becomes a very tricky.

The pervious pupils would not be aware that in the past we would have to either not book as much in that week (we have a 3 month waiting list) for detailing/painting/mechanical work or ask customers to drop off their cars in monday morning instead if the usual saturday to saturday as there will not be enough room to have all the booked cars in plus 30 pupils at the same time.
so that was us worn out from a 7 day working week with customers cars dropped of on monday morning (when we would of had them washed/cleaned on saturday) so now a day behind without a day off.

Currently we are booking into may with most of april full, that gives you a slight idea of the logisitcs involved to carryout the training days at our end and what a great job smion did in the past in helping KDS out.

What has kept me running these days (apart from simon) is the feedback we keep getting from the pupils and the fun we have on the day. 

Carry on putting your names down and as soon as we found a suitable date we will post it up on a new thread, April is slightly tricky due to the bank holidays, i would guess it would be april or may at presnent.

Regards kelly


----------



## saul

Okay guys n girls, looks like we need a group of 30 for this.

I have simply cut and pasted the wording from last years thread for a little more info.

Date: TBA by KDS , at KDS Keltec, Gillingham, Kent, ME7 1YQ

MAP TO KDS KELTEC - www.kdskeltec.co.uk/map.phtml

WHAT?

An introduction to paint correction aimed at beginners wanting to learn the magic of DA and Rotary polishing.

Kelly and his team will take attendees through the paint correction processes, demo techniques, and split people into groups with everyone then having the opportunity to practise on test panels. The idea is to make the event very hands on!

Follow this link to see just how extensive the KDS training packages are:

http://www.kdskeltec.co.uk/training

If you have your own machine please bring it along to hone your skills on your own unit, but don't worry Kelly has plenty of machines to go around!


----------



## saul

Provisional List

1. Saul.
2. Spartan.
3.wicksy999
4. Markoneill
5. Superd +4
6.jmlove
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

1. Saul.
2. Spartan.
3.wicksy999
4. Markoneill
5. Superd +4
6.jmlove
7. ITSonlyREECE
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.


----------



## Leebo310

1. Saul.
2. Spartan.
3.wicksy999
4. Markoneill
5. Superd +4
6.jmlove
7. ITSonlyREECE
8.Leebo310 date depending (wife is expecting on the 7th of May!) 
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

I thought there would be a lot more people interested in this fantastic opportunity!


----------



## Wicksy999

Same as ITSonlyREECE has just said above, can't believe these spaces aren't being snapped up! when you consider the 1 day course one to one is £600 + vat! I know it's group training but from what I've heard it's excellent and you learn a hell of a lot for not very much outlay.


----------



## RichieM

Love to but way too far for me to travel


----------



## Alfieharley1

I am also interested - is it possible to work on our own cars or will you have set cars?


----------



## Otter Smacker

ITSonlyREECE said:


> I thought there would be a lot more people interested in this fantastic opportunity!


Can't believe it's just about a year ago when I went for the first time.

The organisation involved, informaton provided and the practical experience was very well executed by all those organising/demonstrating on the day - It certainly made that 5+ hour journey down & over-night stay highly worth it. By making most of the space I' have now I still practice what I've learned from the day!

Folks are missing out big time if they've never done this before.:thumb:


----------



## saicab

JMLOVE said:


> I'm interested in this
> 
> 1. Saul.
> 2. Spartan.
> 3.wicksy999
> 4. Markoneill
> 5. Superd
> 6.jmlove
> 7.saicab
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 11.
> 12.
> 13.
> 14.
> 15.


I'll be interested in this.


----------



## saul

Alfieharley1 said:


> I am also interested - is it possible to work on our own cars or will you have set cars?


Not too sure about that, I think they have everything sorted on their end.


----------



## saul

So if I am reading this right we now have a possible 14 on the list so far. Any updates from KDS?

1. Saul.
2. Spartan.
3.wicksy999
4. Markoneill
5. Superd +4
6.jmlove
7. ITSonlyREECE
8.Leebo310 date depending (wife is expecting on the 7th of May!)
9. Alfieharley1
10. Saicab
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.


----------



## asspur96

*Yes Intrested*



saul said:


> So if I am reading this right we now have a possible 14 on the list so far. Any updates from KDS?
> 
> 1. Saul.
> 2. Spartan.
> 3.wicksy999
> 4. Markoneill
> 5. Superd +4
> 6.jmlove
> 7. ITSonlyREECE
> 8.Leebo310 date depending (wife is expecting on the 7th of May!)
> 9. Alfieharley1
> 10. Saicab
> 11.
> 12.
> 13.
> 14.
> 15.
> 16.
> 17.
> 18.
> 19.
> 20.
> 21.
> 22.
> 23.
> 24.
> 25.
> 26.
> 27.
> 28.
> 29.
> 30.


Yes please put me down


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

1. Saul.
2. Spartan.
3.wicksy999
4. Markoneill
5. Superd +4
6.jmlove
7. ITSonlyREECE + a possible 2 more 
8.Leebo310 date depending (wife is expecting on the 7th of May!)
9. Alfieharley1
10. Saicab
11. asspur96
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.



It's easy to copy and paste the list


----------



## Faithfull

1. Saul.
2. Spartan.
3.wicksy999
4. Markoneill
5. Superd +4
6.jmlove
7. ITSonlyREECE + a possible 2 more 
8.Leebo310 date depending (wife is expecting on the 7th of May!)
9. Alfieharley1
10. Saicab
11. asspur96
12. Faithfull
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.

I'm an absolute beginner so please don't laugh at me! lol


----------



## mjn

Depending on day/date.

1. Saul.
2. Spartan.
3.wicksy999
4. Markoneill
5. Superd +4
6.jmlove
7. ITSonlyREECE + a possible 2 more
8.Leebo310 date depending (wife is expecting on the 7th of May!)
9. Alfieharley1
10. Saicab
11. asspur96
12. Faithfull
13. mjn
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.


----------



## thegudlord

*training*

[quoteS=mjn;4870786]Depending on day/date.

1. Saul.
2. Spartan.
3.wicksy999
4. Markoneill
5. Superd +4
6.jmlove
7. ITSonlyREECE + a possible 2 more
8.Leebo310 date depending (wife is expecting on the 7th of May!)
9. Alfieharley1
10. Saicab
11. asspur96
12. Faithfull
13. mjn
14.Thegudlord
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.[/quote]


----------



## Scoobr

I'd definitely be interested in this (depending on day/date)

1. Saul.
2. Spartan.
3.wicksy999
4. Markoneill
5. Superd +4
6.jmlove
7. ITSonlyREECE + a possible 2 more
8.Leebo310 date depending (wife is expecting on the 7th of May!)
9. Alfieharley1
10. Saicab
11. asspur96
12. Faithfull
13. mjn
14.Thegudlord
15. Scoobr
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.


----------



## saicab

Hi, maybe if someone edited the title to "2015" there would be more people signing up.


----------



## Scoobr

saicab said:


> Hi, maybe if someone edited the title to "2015" there would be more people signing up.


That's a very good idea :thumb:


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

It would probably get a lot more attention if this was moved to one of the more active areas such as Detailing Chat. 

Better still, it might be a good idea for the admins to create a 'training/courses' area on the forum to keep these type of threads in one place.


----------



## TanVr6

I done the beginners course 2 years ago! Well worth it.
Would like to do the next level now!
Or just do this one again


----------



## JordanRaven

1. Saul.
2. Spartan.
3.wicksy999
4. Markoneill
5. Superd +4
6.jmlove
7. ITSonlyREECE + a possible 2 more
8.Leebo310 date depending (wife is expecting on the 7th of May!)
9. Alfieharley1
10. Saicab
11. asspur96
12. Faithfull
13. mjn
14.Thegudlord
15. Scoobr
16. JoranRaven
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.

Was talking to my friend earlier about hoping to get to do the full training at some point next year, how strange that this should appear


----------



## SkyRocket

1. Saul.
2. Spartan.
3.wicksy999
4. Markoneill
5. Superd +4
6.jmlove
7. ITSonlyREECE + a possible 2 more
8.Leebo310 date depending (wife is expecting on the 7th of May!)
9. Alfieharley1
10. Saicab
11. asspur96
12. Faithfull
13. mjn
14.Thegudlord
15. Scoobr
16. JoranRaven
17. SkyRocket (+1 depending on date)
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.

Long time lurker here. Used my first post to sign up to this. Would love to be trained by KDS!


----------



## quagmire

1. Saul.
2. Spartan.
3.wicksy999
4. Markoneill
5. Superd +4
6.jmlove
7. ITSonlyREECE + a possible 2 more
8.Leebo310 date depending (wife is expecting on the 7th of May!)
9. Alfieharley1
10. Saicab
11. asspur96
12. Faithfull
13. mjn
14.Thegudlord
15. Scoobr
16. JoranRaven
17. SkyRocket (+1 depending on date)
18.quagmire
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.


----------



## Horatio

1. Saul.
2. Spartan.
3.wicksy999
4. Markoneill
5. Superd +4
6.jmlove
7. ITSonlyREECE + a possible 2 more
8.Leebo310 date depending (wife is expecting on the 7th of May!)
9. Alfieharley1
10. Saicab
11. asspur96
12. Faithfull
13. mjn
14.Thegudlord
15. Scoobr
16. JoranRaven
17. SkyRocket (+1 depending on date)
18.quagmire
19. Horatio
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.

:newbie:


----------



## quagmire

1. Saul.
2. Spartan.
3.wicksy999
4. Markoneill
5. Superd +4
6.jmlove
7. ITSonlyREECE + a possible 2 more
8.Leebo310 date depending (wife is expecting on the 7th of May!)
9. Alfieharley1
10. Saicab
11. asspur96
12. Faithfull
13. mjn
14.Thegudlord
15. Scoobr
16. JoranRaven
17. SkyRocket (+1 depending on date)
18.quagmire ( also have a plus 1)
19. Horatio
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.


----------



## smurf5599

1. Saul.
2. Spartan.
3.wicksy999
4. Markoneill
5. Superd +4
6.jmlove
7. ITSonlyREECE + a possible 2 more
8.Leebo310 date depending (wife is expecting on the 7th of May!)
9. Alfieharley1
10. Saicab
11. asspur96
12. Faithfull
13. mjn
14.Thegudlord
15. Scoobr
16. JoranRaven
17. SkyRocket (+1 depending on date)
18.quagmire ( also have a plus 1)
19. Horatio
20. Smurf5599
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.

Totally new to all this but willing to learn from the experts ...


----------



## footfistart

I would be very intrested but need to know a date so I can get it off work


----------



## dare_devil

1. Saul.
2. Spartan.
3.wicksy999
4. Markoneill
5. Superd +4
6.jmlove
7. ITSonlyREECE + a possible 2 more
8.Leebo310 date depending (wife is expecting on the 7th of May!)
9. Alfieharley1
10. Saicab
11. asspur96
12. Faithfull
13. mjn
14.Thegudlord
15. Scoobr
16. JoranRaven
17. SkyRocket (+1 depending on date)
18.quagmire ( also have a plus 1)
19. Horatio
20. Smurf5599
21.dare_devil
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
Definitely keen, I just need a date so I can book it with work. Cheers!


----------



## footfistart

1. Saul.
2. Spartan.
3.wicksy999
4. Markoneill
5. Superd +4
6.jmlove
7. ITSonlyREECE + a possible 2 more
8.Leebo310 date depending (wife is expecting on the 7th of May!)
9. Alfieharley1
10. Saicab
11. asspur96
12. Faithfull
13. mjn
14.Thegudlord
15. Scoobr
16. JoranRaven
17. SkyRocket (+1 depending on date)
18.quagmire ( also have a plus 1)
19. Horatio
20. Smurf5599
21.dare_devil
22. Footfistart.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
Just need date for work purposes


----------



## obelix1

1. Saul.
2. Spartan.
3.wicksy999
4. Markoneill
5. Superd +4
6.jmlove
7. ITSonlyREECE + a possible 2 more
8.Leebo310 date depending (wife is expecting on the 7th of May!)
9. Alfieharley1
10. Saicab
11. asspur96
12. Faithfull
13. mjn
14.Thegudlord
15. Scoobr
16. JoranRaven
17. SkyRocket (+1 depending on date)
18.quagmire ( also have a plus 1)
19. Horatio
20. Smurf5599
21.dare_devil
22. Footfistart.
23.Obelix1
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
Just need date for work purposes


----------



## Faithfull

Sorry guys, need to pull out this for now, just in process of buying our first house so funds a little bit tight and have to prioritise.

1. Saul.
2. Spartan.
3.wicksy999
4. Markoneill
5. Superd +4
6.jmlove
7. ITSonlyREECE + a possible 2 more
8.Leebo310 date depending (wife is expecting on the 7th of May!)
9. Alfieharley1
10. Saicab
11. asspur96
12. 
13. mjn
14.Thegudlord
15. Scoobr
16. JoranRaven
17. SkyRocket (+1 depending on date)
18.quagmire ( also have a plus 1)
19. Horatio
20. Smurf5599
21.dare_devil
22. Footfistart.
23.Obelix1
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.


----------



## Adster66

I'd love to go... So count me in.
1. Saul.
2. Spartan.
3.wicksy999
4. Markoneill
5. Superd +4
6.jmlove
7. ITSonlyREECE + a possible 2 more
8.Leebo310 date depending (wife is expecting on the 7th of May!)
9. Alfieharley1
10. Saicab
11. asspur96
12. 
13. mjn
14.Thegudlord
15. Scoobr
16. JoranRaven
17. SkyRocket (+1 depending on date)
18.quagmire ( also have a plus 1)
19. Horatio
20. Smurf5599
21.dare_devil
22. Footfistart.
23.Obelix1
24. Adster66
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.


----------



## quagmire

Kelly @ KDS said:


> Carry on putting your names down and as soon as we found a suitable date we will post it up on a new thread, April is slightly tricky due to the bank holidays, i would guess it would be april or may at presnent.
> 
> Regards kelly


is this still a possibility ?

quite a few names now just in case this slipped your mind


----------



## footfistart

I think this has slipped away from their minds. I'd imagine that they have too much work on which is fair enough.


----------



## mjn

any update?


----------

